# Scans for first cycle on Clomid?



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

I've just been presribed 3 months of Clomid for the first time. I was told at a previous appointment the would do ultrasound scans in the first month to check there were no problems with OHSS. When I spoke to the doctor today, he said this wasn't necessary. What are other people's experiences?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i ovulated naturally when i was given 6 months supply of clomid at 50mg, i was then left to get on with it + had no tracking scans, the only scan i did have was on my last cycle + it was to check the patency of my tubes

it is not uncommon to not have the scans, some hospitals do + some dont hunny, the only thing i would suggest is look out for any signs, bloated, uncomfortable, breathlesness, anything like this + contact GP/Con + make sure you drink plenty of water to hunny, always good to do

try not to worry + i wish you lotsa luck on your clomid journey hunny 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I wasn't scanned for about 4/5 month Hun but when i asked they did send me for tracking scans.

It all depends on your cons


Good luck with your treatment      

kel


----------



## Charly3 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi JandS,

I had scans on my first cycle but on my baseline scan it showed I had small ovarian cysts (but not PCOS), having said this I think it is routine at my PCT to scan to check clomid is having the desired effect.

Charly


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I wasnt scanned either, although i did ask for it and they still said no. Basically as they need the slots for pregnant women   

Good luck with the treatment


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

jo_robinson01 said:


> Basically as they need the slots for pregnant women


i dont think that is the case, its more that scanning costs + if they can save money they will, to be honest i prefered just being left to get on with it, i couldnt have done with scans every month

regardless weather or not you have scans the clomid will do what it will, i can understand that you want to know whats going on but lots of women go without scans 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

cleg thats what the doctor told me when i asked, that was his exact words to me


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I had 3 mths of 50mg with no scans or bloods. I have been upped to 100mg and was finally booked for HSG and will be scanned on next cycle


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

im on my 1st cycle of clomid been prescribed 6  and i wasnt given scans though i did have one last fri just to check i wasnt overstimulated as i had been in alot of pain

i think alot of people dont get them


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

My cons does scans for the first cycle, and if you repsond normally and get follies, then they don't scan again. 
Unfortunately, i don't respond brilliantly, and have to take the clomid until they see follies on  a scan. 

Different clinics do different things tho! Wishing you lots of luck with the clomid


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for your advice. It seems as though it's completely normal not to scan. At least it means I don't have to drink 2 pints and then not pee for an hour, which is what I had to do for my initial scan! I spoke to the GP and she was very reassuring and said if I had any pain etc then I could go and see them and get a scan booked in straight away. We were advised at our private consultation that Clomid will only increase my chances by 1-2% as I ovulate naturally and regularly without it. I am just taking it for a few months before we start IVF. Fingers crossed it'll work and not only will we be pregnant, but we'll save lots of money (no free cycles in Berkshire on NHS)!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

jand hope this works for you hunny, like you i was given clomid to boost OV as i OV'ed naturally too + it was just to see if i could get a BFP before more invasive TX, unfortunately the patency of my tubes wasnt to hot (had previous tubal surgery) + that was probably why it didnt work but i feel that if my tubes were good i would of had a excellent chance so hoping you do 

takecare

xxx


----------

